# Copper OHM Dragon X Fancy DTHM



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

These are two new imports of mine. I have them in a 25 gallon plastic tub with live plants, bubble wrap and oak leaves for tannin’s. Still waiting to see if they spawn but it looks good for now. I’ll keep ya’ll updated!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see the results! That female is georgeous, she looked even better in person


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Mo said:


> Can't wait to see the results! That female is georgeous, she looked even better in person


Thanks!! How is your pretty boy doing?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He is doing fine! I think that one of the plants or something else is ripping his Fons though, he has a few nips at the end, just in case it's tail biting I will raise the temp a bit, minimize the flow, add extra plants, feed a more varied diet with lots of live/frozen foods, and upgrade his tank


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Good Luck!!!They're both real pretty fish so if/when it works out it will be awesome to see the results!!!I paticularly like the fact that your male's anal fin isn't crazy long like some you see these days!!!That and the lovely black bits at the ends of all his fins!!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Mo said:


> He is doing fine! I think that one of the plants or something else is ripping his Fons though, he has a few nips at the end, just in case it's tail biting I will raise the temp a bit, minimize the flow, add extra plants, feed a more varied diet with lots of live/frozen foods, and upgrade his tank


Great! I have noticed current does that


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pair.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

The DT female was a no go...not sure why either because she was ready and willing and he built the nest like he was supposed to. I have never seen all the signs be good and yet still have no spawn. :-( 

I have no idea what the genetics behind this males copper is, so I just decided to go with form over color. This new female has excellent form and color, just not sure how it will combine with the males coloration yet. 

Here is the female


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that he and the DT female didn't spawn for you. I think they would have been some lovely fry. Hopefully this girl will work with him.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bettas Rule said:


> The DT female was a no go...not sure why either because she was ready and willing and he built the nest like he was supposed to. I have never seen all the signs be good and yet still have no spawn. :-(
> 
> I have no idea what the genetics behind this males copper is, so I just decided to go with form over color. This new female has excellent form and color, just not sure how it will combine with the males coloration yet.
> 
> ...


Just curious how you felt it was a no-go? They took too long? They kept chasing each other? He beat her up? It can take a couple days after you release the female for them to do the business....

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I had the same thing happen with the lil blue girl you sent me bettas rule. She STILL has her breeding stripes but after 3 FULL days, no spawn, so she is back in the sorority, breeding stripes still showing.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

jeffegg2 said:


> Just curious how you felt it was a no-go? They took too long? They kept chasing each other? He beat her up? It can take a couple days after you release the female for them to do the business....
> 
> Jeff.


I gave up because I saw her approach the nest on numerous occasions and he ignored her. I will try it again after they get a rest. The female is just dropping eggs like crazy now...They are all over the jar. She was soooo huge. I am gonna call the spawn off completely and recondition the pair for spawning.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Happened to me during my spawn attempt last summer. Female was showing all the right things, but the male either woudn't so much as acknowledge her presence.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

HA I know how ya feel, I had one of mine in the hurricane to flirt with with the male, by the next morning there was hundreds of eggs floating in the hurricane  Spawn bust!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indianabetta said:


> I had the same thing happen with the lil blue girl you sent me bettas rule. She STILL has her breeding stripes but after 3 FULL days, no spawn, so she is back in the sorority, breeding stripes still showing.


I am not gonna lie I really regretted selling her without breeding her. She was such a gorgeous female. Do you have any recent pictures of her?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indianabetta said:


> HA I know how ya feel, I had one of mine in the hurricane to flirt with with the male, by the next morning there was hundreds of eggs floating in the hurricane  Spawn bust!


ooh that sucks!! :-( 
When I saw my female I was like NOOOO :shock:


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ya I really like her too, debating on her or the black female for the next spawn with my red boy, the only other photo i have of her is the "opinion" post I have up. I tried a group sorority tank, but that was a no go, had to seperate them all, the 2 red girls are bigger and they were just plain mean! What would I get with my red male and the blue girl?
The red boy and the black girl did spawn last week but there was only about ten eggs and he ate them


----------

